# computer reset



## chall617 (Jul 1, 2004)

Does anybody know how to reset the computer on an '88 735i for the transmission? I got the car on Ebay and the car had been driven in Limp Home Mode prior to that. I couldn't go to pick it up so I had a relative get it for me. 3rd gear the whole way from New York to Texas. The car made it though, which says alot. Computer has been reset but goes right back into Limp Home. Mechanic says that there is no voltage getting to the transmission. I have taken out alot of MICKEY-MOUSE crap wiring the previous owner had put in and it seems there are more electronics working as I pull that crap out. I am wondering if I got the right wiring pulled which will actually give current back to the tranny, but need to reset computer to check. Mechanic is on the other side of town and I am afraid of tearing tranny up any more than it is. Just looking for an easy way to do it. Enough of my money is going to go to the mechanic already so I want to do this myself.

Thanks,

Curtis


----------

